
Verizon Droid Sells 100,000 Units At Launch - transburgh
http://mashable.com/2009/11/10/verizon-droid-sales/
======
johng
Agreed, it will be a while for the reviews and word of mouth to spread to
really see if it'll ramp up or down.

I have one and love it... also started a site dedicated to it (shameless plug)

<http://www.droidforums.net>

------
unalone
Is that good? Bad? Better than expected?

~~~
evgen
For comparison, the Pre sold around 85000 units in its first weekend and the
iPhone 3G sold 1000000 (one _million_) units in its first weekend. OTOH, don't
put too much faith in early numbers being useful as a comparator among these
devices -- wait for a month or two to see if there is a trendline.

